# Horsebridge Mill, Sussex - May 2014



## LittleOz (May 11, 2014)

A day off between jobs and a break in the weather gave me the perfect excuse to jump on the bike for a little blast in the country. Inspired by recent reports I headed for the old McDougall's flour mill at Horsebridge in darkest Sussex. If you like chonky stairs, questionable floors and chilling with the pigeons, you can do a lot worse than Horsebridge.

Very little history on the place other than it was built around 1900, suffered a major fire within about 10 years, was rebuilt as a roller mill (whatever that is) and was in operation until 1969. 

Anywho, here's a few pics for those of you not yet bored of seeing the place. 









































































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## cunningplan (May 11, 2014)

See you got there, great set of photos
1969? didn't think it was that long ago, my gran and granddad came from just down the road and I remember it open.


----------



## LittleOz (May 11, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> See you got there, great set of photos
> 1969? didn't think it was that long ago, my gran and granddad came from just down the road and I remember it open.




August 1969 according to the interweb, but I don't know if that's accurate. I figured you were showing your age when you said you remember it working


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 12, 2014)

That floor looks scary in parts!
Love the wheels, Thanks..


----------



## UrbanX (May 12, 2014)

Always glad to see another take on this place. 
Great photos, cheers for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (May 12, 2014)

Id be a bit nervous walking on the floor! Brill photos.


----------



## Big C (May 12, 2014)

Like it mate, good meeting you the other day too... Loads of fun


----------



## LittleOz (May 12, 2014)

Big C said:


> Like it mate, good meeting you the other day too... Loads of fun




Cheers. Yes, good times were certainly had, though I should have explained my allergy to running before we started


----------



## cunningplan (May 12, 2014)

LittleOz said:


> August 1969 according to the interweb, but I don't know if that's accurate. I figured you were showing your age when you said you remember it working



Got a few years on you  my other grand parents and great grandmother are buried in the cemetery just around the corner. We were in Hailsham a lot when we were kids


----------



## matt22272 (May 13, 2014)

I remember this place when i lived in hailsham about 14 years ago, i remember having a look on the way back from hellingly, shame i dont have the pics of both anymore


----------



## smiler (May 13, 2014)

I enjoyed that you got some cracking shots, I liked the shot looking through a window at a holiday park? Many Thanks


----------



## Cachewoo (May 13, 2014)

Very nice  what a super conversion that would make.


----------



## LittleOz (May 13, 2014)

Cachewoo said:


> Very nice  what a super conversion that would make.



Yeah, you'd think. Until you see this architect's vision for it...

http://propertylink.estatesgazette.com/property-details/5545939-the-old-flour-mill


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 13, 2014)

LittleOz said:


> was rebuilt as a roller mill (whatever that is) and was in operation until 1969.



Originally built with traditional circular stone grinding wheels. The new roller machinery basically was a pair of horizontal metal rollers stacked one over the other, that were driven so as to rotate in opposite directions. The 'nip' between the rollers could be altered and flour was produced by feeding wheat into the 'nip'. The grinding machinery consisted of a number these roller stations. Think of a line of giant mangles all geared together. The main reason for the change away from stones was the fact that the flour did not contain grit that wore down the teeth of people who ate a staple diet of bread - containing large amounts of coarse ground flour.


----------



## Big C (May 14, 2014)

LittleOz said:


> Yeah, you'd think. Until you see this architect's vision for it...
> 
> http://propertylink.estatesgazette.com/property-details/5545939-the-old-flour-mill



Looks like it's been bullied into it by the two adjoining blocks of flats!!
Got to love more flats eh?

At least it'll still be there I guess.


----------



## Woofem (May 18, 2014)

I lived in Eastbourne for 40 yrs and Im sure it still operated after 69. great pics tho. I drive past here every week.


----------

